# Miniature Mules



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

So... part of our ten year plan involves growing pumpkins and growing a corn maze and so forth. Last year when we took our kids to a pumpkin patch in Florida to do some 'research'  they had one mini mule in their circle of mini horse/ ponies for kids to ride. I was thinking it would be novel to have a pony ride with only mini or pony sized mules. I love mules more than I ever did horses, of course all the ones I've known were very human friendly and I know the instant friend button on mules (it's inside those long ears of theirs lol).

In the reading I've done it says that in order to find each other attractive the horse/ pony and donkey of whatever appropriate size have to be raised together. Or else the mare must be raised with donkeys and the jack with horses. Anyone have any input on this? Any pointers or directions to good references would be most welcome. 

What size would you look at for the pony/ horse? The miniature horse I used to own was fine for cart pulling but I wouldn't have even put a child over 6 on his back. But I have only know stereotypical nasty shetlands in my life. Is there a breed of good natured ponies that are on the small side? Would I do better to find an oversize Falabella? 

Also, what about spotted donkeys? Do the Jacks pass on their spots? Yes I know I am mostly asking cosmetic questions but I am nearly as familiar with the day to day care of horses as I am with dogs. So with the parts I know I don't know about I am looking for guidance. Thanks!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

As a rule, if a jack breeds a jenny first, he will not breed mares. If he breeds a few mares first, he will then breed both jennys and mares. 

The same is true when making a hinny. (Not as easy to make as a mule.) The horse should breed a few jennys before being bred to mares.

Color should be the last thing on your list since temperament, conformation, and training is more important in my opinion. 

I have been riding mules for many years and also raised them from my Mammoth jack and broodmare band.

Years ago, my husband wanted a mascot for his office and asked me about a mini mule. I suggested a mini donkey instead. I had never, at that time, met a mini mule that I'd trust. I still haven't, but that doesn't mean that one isn't out there somewhere.

My 33 inch donkey gave small children rides at many events; went into all the rooms at hospitals to visit patients; at Christmas time, he walked next to "Mary" for nativity plays; hitched up to a cart alone and with my Dexter steer in many parades; etc.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

That picture is priceless.

Hmmm... your response is definitely giving me pause. BTW I know color should be the last thing on my list. It is, however, still on the list and I have never actually cared about color and thus have little knowledge of heritability. 

I had imagined if I found myself a good tempered jack and a good natured mare that I would increase the tractability of the offspring. I have never met an ill- tempered mule. To hear that someone who likely has more experience has yet to meet a trustworthy mini mule is disheartening.

As I mentioned, it's part of the ten year plan, very much still in the drawing board stages.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

We bought a couple ponies from a shetland farm for our kids a while back. They had a "catch colt" from a reg'd shetland mare they'd bought who was not supposed to be bred. It was a cute little mule filly! The sellers raised both mini donkey and shetlands. Anyhoo...that filly was so adorable but I was told she was WAY more difficult to halter break and handle. 

I also had a good friend who had a mini mule mare named Puddy. So cute, strong as an ox. They decided to teach her to cart once. Kind of inexperienced folks, just put a harness on her and hitched her to a little log. She faithfully drug it around the pasture with no worries. I'm sure most horses who had no experience would have freaked otu big time. Don't have much personal experience. However, same friend asked me to show her how to give vaccines to her horses. We did all her horses no problem but that mule would have killed someone rather than endure a SHOT! I finally told her it just wasn't worth getting someone hurt.


----------

